# First computer build (Need Help!)



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

I am planning to build a computer very soon and i need some advice. I will be using the computer mostly for gaming and music. Seeing as how im not an expert at building computers, i don't really know which parts are good and worth the money. I have around 1000-1500 USD to spend and i plan on buying a moniter with the leftover money. Heres what i plan on buying so far:

*CPU* 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0GHz Dual-Core
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2905661&Sku=CP1-AM2-6000

*Motherboard*
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition NVIDIA Socket AM2 ATX
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2224204&CatId=2322

*RAM* 
OCZ Reaper Dual Channel 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3112950&CatId=2368

...And thats all i really have for now.

i need suggestions for a video card, PSU, drives...ect so if you can help me out i would greatly appreciate it.

I also need help on getting a tower, i have no clue what kind and how many fans i will be needing and if they will all fit.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

well, in my mind I'm going to have to say lets first pick a video card seeing as it will help are decisions on, case and psu. What you would like to do is game and music, do you wan't to play later games max? How much are you willing to spend? And seeing as music can take up lots of space for no reason I would suggest  Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3400620AS 400GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM. Now I am a seagate fanboy so if you prefer WD or any other kind just say so. We will contine from there.


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

like i said before, im not much of an expert so im not really sure of which parts/brands are good and which ones aren't.

Right now im not playing any "late" games but i am getting WoW soon.

and that hard drive is all i would need? i dont need another one for anything? -i hear it is pretty loud from the reviews.

and as far as the money goes, im willing to spend $1000-$1500


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Well dumby me just noticed that your buying from tigerdirect I showed you the wrong drive  Seagate / Barracuda 7200.10 / 500GB / 7200 / 16MB / Serial ATA-300 / OEM yes, you should be fine with 500Gb's now doing math my correctly

```
91$
+
189$
+
185$
+
110$
=575 (woah, we still have alot left over)
[now assusming a good case goes for about
100-150$
We'll ad 145$]
575+145=720+30$(cd/dvd burner)=750$
```
Ok if you're going to be willing to spend 1500$, that leaves us with 750
giving us room to buy a decent graphics card and psu.
Now my question still stands do you wan't to play newer games with high graphical settings getting good frames? Notice these are not final prices because its your computer go ahead make changes, also you've bought excellent quality materials already asus=win ocz=megawin amd=win
So results to my question in this post about graphics
and we will carry on again


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

I need to know if the *XFX GeForce 8600 GT XXX* video card with work with an *Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition NVIDIA Socket AM2 ATX* motherboard. I also need help with finding a PSU, I don't know exactly how much power i need or what kind or what brand or anything lol.

This is my first time building a computer so i'm new at this. If you have any comments or suggestions on the hardware i plan on buying I would GREATLY appreciate it. Here is what I am pretty sure im going to buy:


*CPU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0GHz Dual-Core
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2905661&Sku=CP1-AM2-6000

*Motherboard*
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition NVIDIA Socket AM2 ATX
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2224204&CatId=2322

*RAM*
OCZ Reaper Dual Channel 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3112950&CatId=2368

*Sound Card*
I heard the mobo I want has pretty decent sound so I will wait to get a sound card for when i have the money. (or if you know of a good one that is fairly cheap tell me, better yet tell me one that you would recomend so i can use for future refference)
*Hard Drive*
Seagate / Barracuda 7200.10 / 500GB / 7200 / 8MB / ATA-100 / EIDE / OEM / Hard Drive
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2949364

*Video Card*
Not sure...

*PSU*
Not sure...


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Will this work? Please help.*

Yes it will work, and look at this PSU

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&Sku=O261-2005

Or the Antec Trio 650W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001&Tpk=antec+trio+650w


(Its 2am, cant find it on Tiger, but im sure its there)


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

I havn't bought the parts already im going to get everything together first then buy them at the same time.

anyways.. i had my eye on the *XFX GeForce 8600 GT XXX*
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3048552&Sku=P450-8650

I do plan on playing newer games but i dont intend on being that serious of a gamer, and like i said i am getting WoW soon.
is that video card good or do u suggest something else?


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

also, i had another thread up and someone said i should look at this PSU
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&Sku=O261-2005


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Will this work? Please help.*

I would look at the M2N32 SLI Vista edition for the motherboard. Overall its better quality. Also follow Hawman's advice for the PSU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131163

As for the hard drive, Look for a SATA drive so you don't have to deal with parallel ribbon cables blocking airflow.

The video card looks good. The 8600GTS is a little more, so also considder that.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I merged your two threads together since they were so similar.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Notice, the hard drive is IDE not SATA so it will be slower


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

ahah, i feel stupid for asking this, but...
is this all i need to play play cds, games, dvds and all that junk and it burns as well?
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968766&Sku=S167-4830


and okay.. i am about ready to purchase everything i just need someone to tell me if i should change something or add something that i am missing.

*CPU*
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3.0GHz Dual-Core


*Motherboard*
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition NVIDIA Socket AM2 ATX


*RAM*
OCZ Reaper Dual Channel 2048MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz


*Hard Drive*
Western Digital / Caviar SE16 / 500GB / 7200 / 16MB / SATA-300 / OEM / Hard Drive
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2795126&CatId=139

*Video Card*
XFX GeForce 8600 GT XXX 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3258838&CatId=1560

*PSU*
OCZ / GameXStream / 700-Watt / ATX / 120mm Fan / SATA Ready / SLI Ready / EPS / Active PFC / Power Supply
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&Sku=O261-2005

*Monitor*
Acer AL2216WBD 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2430647&CatId=2775

*Tower*
Xion II Black ATX Mid-Tower Case
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1289171&Sku=A406-1028


If everything is all compatable with eachother and will all fit in the tower someone please tell me, i don't want to regret buying something that i shouldn't have.

Thanks!! =]

(sun, I did a different Hard drive, is this one sata or whatever? )


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. Did you look at the motherboard I suggested?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

Yup, its sata with 16mb of cache, and the burner is fine


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

you know what, i didn't really look at the motherboard but i saw it had something to do with vista or something, and right now im not a big fan of vista


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

I wouldn't worry to much about it, its probably a marketing scheme so its 'Vista Optimized'


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I don't know why Asus called it Vista, but it works fine under Windows XP/2k. Its better because it has better quality capacitors.


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm...
what is notaceably different from the two motherboards?
idk if i should get it or not because im buying from tigerdirect and i dont see it on there - only newegg.


overall, do u think this will be good build?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. Take a look at the Antec Trio 650w like Hawman suggested. Then you are all set.


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

the one i might get now has more has 700w,
is the other one still better though?

and take a look at the previous post please, i edited it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Which 700w one are you getting now?

You can always only order the motherboard from Newegg and order the other stuff from Tiger. No problem with that. Also, some of your stuff might be cheaper at Newegg, so check that first. Buy from whichever place has your stuff for less money.


----------



## ur not funny (Aug 5, 2007)

Along with the Antec Trio 650W, he also said i should check out this:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533

which is the one i plan on getting unless maybe its a bad idea.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is a solid supply. Go for it, it will hold up an 8800 if you upgrade.


----------

